

Smeagol: guiding you through setting up an osx machine for open source ruby work - jcsalterego
http://github.com/atmos/smeagol

======
jcsalterego
FTR:

    
    
      smeagol is this ugly dude who led some hobbits around,
      this is kinda the same thing. Except, like, instead of
      hiking mordor you're trying to write some open source
      code on a mac.

